

What’s new in Eclipse 3.5(Galileo)  - tan1337
http://tanu.wordpress.com/2009/06/29/whats-new-in-eclipse-3-5galileo/

======
smokey_the_bear
The thing I most want from eclipse is the ability to remove a folder from the
project import. The combination of django requiring certain things to be under
media, and eclipse's lack of support for this leaves me with very slow
refreshes.

